# hello everyone



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello everyone,
my name is clare, i live near guildford, surrey, uk. I breed syrian hamsters, gerbils and mice, mostly mice and gerbils as pets.I am fairly new to mice but find them very addictive i have just over 80 so far.
My total pets are 80+ mice, 12 syrian hamsters, 20 gerbils, 2 russian hamsters, 2 cats, 3 goldfish, 2 shrimps, 4 giant african landsnails, 1 rabbit, 2 guinea pigs and 5 degus.as you can probably tell i love animals!
I look forward to learning more about the world of mice breeding.
Clare


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

Welcome! Everyone here is really nice, you'll be amazed at how much you can learn in such a short period of time. I'm new too and I've learned a ton already!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

That is a lot of mice! Anyway, welcome!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

thank you for the welcome


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum! Do you have a favorite variety so far?


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Clare, welcome to the forum


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

Hi Dom, thanks.

Hi Frizzle, my favourites so far are satin fawns, tricolours and blues. What are yours?


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey Clare, we bought our does from you! See my threads for how they're getting on, good to see you're still breeding your lovely mice.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

oh wow its a small world, i love the pics you posted, they are doing well.


----------

